# transaxle



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

GT 5000, 917.276240. Had tractor in vertical position to work on steering, due to bad knees. Was gone a couple of weeks and fluid leaked out. I can not find what (1) fluid goes in the transaxle or where to (2) fill it or how to (3) check if it is full. Awful lot of question I know, but any help is appreciated.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Found this and thought it just took standard oil wasn't sure what weight.

That model has a Hydro-Gear 310-0650 transaxle which takes 20W50 motor oil. Using other oil could cause drive problems or transaxle damage so be sure to use the correct oil only. 

The transaxle will hold approximately 2.5 quarts or 80 ounces of oil but the level should be verified by measuring down from the top of the housing where the fill plug goes in. The oil level should be 1.25 â€“ 1.5â€� down from the top of the housing. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

mkinsey7 said:


> GT 5000, 917.276240. Had tractor in vertical position to work on steering, due to bad knees. Was gone a couple of weeks and fluid leaked out. I can not find what (1) fluid goes in the transaxle or where to (2) fill it or how to (3) check if it is full. Awful lot of question I know, but any help is appreciated.


thanks, just exactly what I needed


sierrasam93614 said:


> Found this and thought it just took standard oil wasn't sure what weight.
> 
> That model has a Hydro-Gear 310-0650 transaxle which takes 20W50 motor oil. Using other oil could cause drive problems or transaxle damage so be sure to use the correct oil only.
> 
> ...


thanks, just what I needed


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

sierrasam93614 said:


> Found this and thought it just took standard oil wasn't sure what weight.
> 
> That model has a Hydro-Gear 310-0650 transaxle which takes 20W50 motor oil. Using other oil could cause drive problems or transaxle damage so be sure to use the correct oil only.
> 
> ...


thanks, just what was needed


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Glad to help

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

